# mv gateway rotterdam



## johnbhoy1888

hi there when i lived and worked in rotterdam i was doing some wqork on a dredger named mv gateway it was in for a refit ,it was in some condition held together by rust.anyway it had dredged up a unexploded german bomb from ww2, always wondered if this ship is still in service . cheers john.


----------



## Pobydd

The current Gateway owned by Boskalis Westminster was built in 2010 (see link). Presumably you worked on it's predecessor. 

http://westminster.boskalis.com/uploads/media/Gateway_LR.pdf


----------



## Bob S

There used to be a dredger caller WD GATEWAY, I believe she was scrapper around 2005


----------



## johnbhoy1888

*mv gateway*



Pobydd said:


> The current Gateway owned by Boskalis Westminster was built in 2010 (see link). Presumably you worked on it's predecessor.
> 
> http://westminster.boskalis.com/uploads/media/Gateway_LR.pdf


this was 2001 when i worked on the mv gateway in pernis rotterdam ,it looked fit too be scrapped was in a bit off a sorry state . regards john.


----------

